# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  G.FULLER'in kitabı üzerine incelemeler

## bozok

*G.FULLER’İN KİTABI üZERİNE İNCELEMELER* 

*(YENİ TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ)* 


 

Başlarken şunu belirtmeliyim; Fuller, her ne kadar* ” okuyucudan bana bir iyilik yapmalarını istiyorum… zamanla her şey değişir, benim görüşlerim de değişti…lütfen kitabı arkasında özel bir amaç güdüyormuşum gibi okumayın”* dese de, açıkça söylemeliyim ki, benim bu kitaba karşi tarafsız kalma ihtimalim yoktur. Kitap, ilk cümlesinden, okuyabildiğim bölüme kadar, bir vatanseverin tahammül edebilmesi mümkün olamayacak sansarlıklarla doludur. şu bahsi geçen* ‘rica’* bile bunun göstergesidir*.“lütfen kitabı arkasında özel bir amaç güdüyormuşum gibi okumayın” Peki nasıl okuyalım?* Amacı olmayan bir araştırma-analiz kitabı olabilir mi? En azından ortaya koyduğu bir tezi vardır. Fuller’ in kitapta ortaya koyduğu bir tez var mı, var. Peki nedir; ılımlı İslam, Osmanlıcılık ve BOP’ un, Bush taktiğiyle değil, Soroz’cu bir mantıkla hayata geçirilebileceği…bence bunlar* “özel bir amaç”* ve daha fazlasıdır.
Okuyabildiğim bölüme kadar* ”özel bir amaç”* ile ilgili şu soru yerinde olacaktır kanısındayım; bu denli Ilımlı İslamcı ve Osmanlıcı olduğuna göre Müslümanlığa mı geçmiştir ya da Osmanlı hanedanlığıyla akrabalık bağları mı vardır? Her ikisi de gerçek dışıdır. Bu kitap; karşi devrimcilerin başvuru ve sığınma kitabı olarak üretilmistir. Yılana kurdele takmak, yılanı yılanlıktan çikartmaz. 


*Fuller’ in önsözü;* 
*“…söz konusu başlık benim tarafımdan değil, ABD’ deki yayıncı tarafından seçilmiştir ve korkarım biraz yanıltıcı olabilir.”*  
Düşünün; yaşayan en önemli Orta Doğu uzmanlarından birisiniz, kurguyu pratiğe geçiren(CİA) kurumda şeflik yapmışsınız, bir ömür harcamışsınız fakat en önemli çalismanizin adını koyma özgürlügüne dahi sahip değilsiniz. Sonrada çikip *“bunlar kişisel samimi düşüncelerim”* e bizi inandırmaya çalisacaksiniz. Apaçık ortadadır* “organize işler bunlar”* 
*“doğru başlık ‘Türkiye’nin Dünya’daki yeni yeri’ olmalıdır, çünkü kitabın odaklandığı nokta budur.”* açıkça görülmektedir ki Fuller, 2. Cumhuriyetçi bir görüntü vermek istememektedir. Bunun sebebi; Ilımlı İslam’ın yol kat etmiş olması ve küresel amaçlara uygun olması bu nedenle de 2. Cumhuriyetçilerin üvey evlat noktasına gerilemesidir. Bu saatten sonra 2 Cumhuriyetçilerin, CİA adına yeri geldiğinde Ilımlılar için ince bir tehdit ve onların arasında ’renk’ olmaktan başka değerleri yoktur. Dikkat ederseniz son zamanlardaki kazan kaldırışları hep bu eksendedir. 301. Madde gibi konularda Ilımlıların eksenden çikmalarini engellemeye çalismaktadirlar. 
Fuller’ in bu sözü doğrudur. Kitap, Soroz’ cu mantıkla BOP ekseninde Türkiye’ye bölgesel bir rol biçme gayretindedir. Yani Fuller’ in başlık önerisi yerindedir. 
*“Türkiye’nin hemen her komşusuyla ilişkileri kötüydü. Aslında böyle olması gerekmiyordu”* ilerleyen bölümlerde Fuller bunu Kemalist politikalara ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kurucuları tarafından tarihten radikal şekilde koparılmasına bağlıyor. Bizlerin komşularımız hakkında iyi düşünmeyişimizin sebebini de Kemalist eğitim sistemine bağlıyor.  
İyi de, çok daha önceleri 1. Dünya savaşinda Osmanlı’yı paylaşabilmek için, Arap yarımadasında, Orta Doğu’da halkı Osmanlı aleyhine kalkıştıran araya nifak sokan Kemalistler miydi? Atatürk zamanında okutulan tarih kitapları O’nun ölümünden sonra ne kadar daha okullarda okutuldu. Dahası, 1950 den bu yana bu ülke Amerikancı politikalar ve ona uygun hükümetler tarafından yönetilmedi mi? Müfredatlar CİA uzmanları tarafından hazırlanmadı mı? Ve daha düne kadar(hala devam etmiyordur herhalde, çünkü aynı işi yapacak yerlileri bulundu) bunlar MEB’den maaş almıyor muydu? Böyle tarih analizi, böyle gayri ciddi tez savunumu olur mu? Bırakın bir fikri pazarlamayı böyle birine Salı Pazarında çorap bile sattırmazlar. Pürmelalleri ve nelere muhtaç kaldıklarını göstermesi açısından belirleyicidir. 
*“(AKP sayesinde) Türkiye artık Avrupa’da , Akdeniz bölgesinde, Balkanlarda, Arap dünyasında, İran ve Kafkaslarda, Orta Asya’da, Rusya ve üin’de önemli bir ülkedir.”* Evet, Türkiye her zaman önemli bir ülkeydi ama bugün bunun farklı bir sebebi var. Haklıdır AKP sayesinde Batı için önemi BOP dur. Mazlum devletler içinse; BOP dan ayrıştırılmazsa bütün bölge için felaketin başlangıcı olma anlamını taşimaktadır. Yani bu bizim fark ettiğimiz değil, onların bildiğidir. 

*üevirenin önsözü;* 
*“ABD’de doktora yaparken internet ortamında tanıştığımız (yani; kiliseye gitmedim) ama gerçek hayatta hiç karşilaşmadığım bir Protestan Papaz, argümanlarımızın paralelliğini görünce benim için “my newfound soulmate” (yeni bulduğum ruhdaşım) demişti".*  
Ne diyelim Allah aşklarını daim etsin. Zaten, vatansever bir İmam’ın ruhdaşi olsaydın sana bu tercümeleri yaptırmazlardı. Merak edenler için söyleyeyim; Fethullahçıların, rahiplerle, Papazlarla, Papalarla bu denli ruhdaş olmalarının sebebi, İslam’ın Hiristiyanlaştırılması anlamına gelen Ilımlı İslam projesidir. Ruhani bir liderle ruhdaş olmak ne demektir yorum sizin. 

*KİTAPDAN BüLüMLER* 
Bölümlere geçmeden önce, genel olarak baktığımızda, amaçla ilgili bazı başlıklar çikarabiliriz. 
a-Türkiye-İran saflaşması
b-Arap milliyetçiliğini canlandırıp dinamik yaratmak
c-İslami terörün yönünü Türkiye’ye çevirmek
d-Hilafet
e-BOP haritasında gözümüzden kaçan şifre 
*Kitabın iddiası (sayfa: 37)* 
*“…bu kitabın iddialarından biri, modern Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin -Orta Doğu ve Avrasya’dan uzun bir anormal izole olma döneminden sonra- bugün artık yeniden Orta Doğu siyasetinin bir parçası olma sürecinde olduğudur. Bu süreç, Türkiye’nin dünyadaki yeni jeopolitik konumuna ilişkin genişleyen vizyonuyla alakalıdır.”* 
*“Art arda gelen uzun bir ABD yönetimleri silsilesi “eski” Türkiye’den memnundu…”* 
*“üok kutupluluğu belirli oranda geri getirmeye yönelik aşamalı bir küresel tepkiye tanık olmaktayız.”* 
*“Türkiye’de bu trendin bir parçasıdır.”* 
Fuller,* “izole olma döneminden”* 1923 sonrasını sorumlu tutmaktadır. Oysa, Atatürk dönemi ve sonrası olarak iki bölümde ele alınmalıdır. Fakat bunu yaparken de Osmanlı’nın son dönemi ile ilgili detaylı bir çalisma yapmak gerekir. 
*Kısaca şudur;* emperyalizm, Arap milliyetçiliğini körükleyerek, Osmanlı’yı parçalayıp bölüştü. Osmanlı da dahil Orta Asya’daki bütün devletlerin yönetimlerini kimliksiz ve onursuz hale getirdi. *Osmanlı’ya karşı güçlenmeye çalışan her devlet, Batı emperyalizminin kucağına düştü*. Osmanlı ise, dağılışını ve çöküsünü, Batı ile* ortak paydalarda anlaşarak* antlaşmalar ve sözleşmelerle durdurabileceğini zannetti. Bu süreç zaten Osmanlı’yı kimliğinden uzaklaştırmış *“hasta adam”* noktasına itmişti. 
1923 ve 1938 yılları arası yapılan her hamle ve yürütülen politikalar, Mazlum devletlerin tamamının yüzünü güldürmüş, Türkiye’yi öncü kabul eden bütün bu devletler, hemen akabinde kendi bağımsızlık mücadelelerini vererek bağımsızlıklarını kazanmıştır. Bütün Batılı tarih kitaplarında dahi, Avrupa emperyalizminin gerileme dönemi olarak Türk İstiklal harbinin gerçekleştiği tarihler verilir. Sıfırdan başlayarak gelişme yolunda ilerleyen ülkelerin, kendi içlerine dönmeleri doğal bir süreçtir. Ama bu, Atatürk döneminin Orta Doğu’yu dışladığı anlamına gelmez. Böyle de olmamıştır. 
Orta Doğu ülkelerinin bize şüpheyle bakmalarının ve bizim de onlarla uzaklaşmamızın sebebi; Türkiye’nin 1950 sonrası izlediği *Amerikancı* politikalardır. Hala topraklarımızda bulunan ABD üstlerinden kalkan uçaklar bu ülkelere bombalar yağdırmaktadır. 
Kitap, büyük bir çeliski ve aldatmayla, AKP ile birlikte Türkiye’nin komşularıyla ilişkilerinin düzeldiği yalanını işliyor. Oysa 1 mart teskeresi bunun tam tersini ispatlıyor. Kitap, İslami kesimin ABD’ye yakın durduğunu söylüyor, doğrudur da. Durum buyken, ABD karşıtı bu onurlu yükselişi AKP ye mal etmek nasıl bir pişkinliktir. 

*Sonuç;* 
Aslında niyetim, kitabı bölüm bölüm deşifre etmekti. Fakat kitabın sığlığına, çiğliğine ve sansarlığına daha fazla tahammül etmem mümkün değil. Kitabın yarısına gelmeme rağmen o kadar çok yer işaretledim ki, benim yazacaklarım bu kitaptan daha uzun sürebilir. Bu yüzden mümkün olduğu kadar kısa kesmeye çalisicam. Zaten iki önsözün kitabın karakteri hakkında gerekli ipucunu verdiği kanaatindeyim. 
*Yukarıda belirttiğim gizli başlıklar;* 
Evet, AKP, ABD’nin son kozudur fakat asıl amacı değil. *Amaç Hilafet ve Osmanlıcılıktır. Peki neden?* 
Geçmişte Arap milliyetçiliğini Osmanlıya karşi nasıl kullandıkları herkesin malumudur. Hilafet makamıyla, yeniden liderliğe soyundurulmuş bir Türkiye, Arap milliyetçilerinin hedefi haline gelecektir. Aynı zamanda; BOP’u yaymakla görevlendirilecek Türkiye, İslami terörün de hedefi haline 
gelecektir. Fuller, *”biz uğraşacağımıza, siz uğraşın, nasıl olsa yarattığımız dinamikler sayesinde, geçmişte olduğu gibi parsayı biz toplarız”* diyor,* kitabın özü bu.* 
Müslüman ülkelerin liderliği konusuna gelince; bu konuda Suudilerin eli bizimkinden daha güçlüdür. Kabe oradadır; Peygamberin doğduğu yer, mezarı oradadır; Hacılık makamı orasıdır; Kur’an oraya inmiştir. Fakat buna rağmen İslam dünyasının lideri olamamışlardır. 
Oysa hilafetin bu tür kesinlikleri yoktur. Abdülhamit, Hilafet bayrağı altında toplanılmasını dillendirdiği dönemlerde Müslüman ülkelerde *dört ayrı halife* bulunmaktaydı.* Vahdettin bu teklifi İngiliz komiserliğine yaptığında “ Abdülhamit zamanında denendi ve başarılı olmadı” cevabını almıştı.* 
Kaldı ki BOP’da, Suudilerin dahi böyle bir liderliğe soyunmasını engelleyebilmek için formül de bulunmuş iken. 
*BOP haritasına dikkat ederseniz, Mekke civarının, Vatikan usulü bağımsız bir devlet olarak gösterildiğini fark edeceksiniz.* Vatikan İtalyan sınırları içerisindedir ama İtalya Hıristiyan dünyasının lideri değildir. Aslına bakarsanız Papa oraya hapsedilmiştir. Günümüzde Haçlı ordularının karargahı Vatikan değil Washington’ dur. 
*Bir başka ve aslında esas niyet Türk-İran saflaşmasıdır.* Liderliğe soyunan ve bir projenin hizmetinde olan Türkiye’nin karşisında İran gibi bir gerçeklik bulunmaktadır. ABD’nin bütün planları aslında bunun üzerinedir. CHP lideri Baykal’da bunu bildiği için yıllar yılı İran düşmanlığı yaparak *ABD’den puan toplamaya* çalismistir. Halkımız donanım sahibi olup aydınlandıkça, emperyalizm’i tespit etmiş böylece bir çok yalan da su yüzüne çikmistir.  
ABD, Orta Doğudan çekilirken, bütün belaları üzerine çekmis bir Türkiye ve bu eksende karmakarışık olmuş bir Orta Doğu planlamaktadır. 
*F. Gülen ve AKP geçici araçlardır.* Bu gün olurlar yarın yerlerine başkaları gelir. Hatta gelenler, Kemalist görüntüsü içinde de olabilirler ama niyet değişmez. 
ABD, siyaseten yapabilecekleri tükendikçe savaş tamtamlarını çalmaya başlamıştır. Orta Doğuyu tam anlamıyla karıştıracak ve sonuca yakınlaştıracak bir savaş ancak içinde Türkiye’nin de bulunduğu bir Türk-İran ya da Türkiye;ABD-İran savaşiyla gerçekleşebilir. 
Hepimizin uyanık durması gereken nokta burasıdır. 


EMRAH AKGüN 
[email protected] 
(www.akumil.com'dan)

----------

